# Errollyn Wallen (1958 - )



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

She is composer of the week on Radio 3 this week in the UK. 
Today they played this rather beautiful song recorded with the Brodsky Quartet, though it does sound a bit more pop than classical. The composer sings it herself. Any fans out there?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't say that this is my sort of thing but I would definitely consider exploring more of her non-pop output as I recall being keen on her composition _Dervish_ for cello and piano when I stumbled across it by accident.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes, I like what I've heard. The cello concerto might be a palatable modern work for some.
The vid starts with an interview with her before the performance.


----------

